# Finally home *Pics*



## turbo_mom

Well here are some recent pics o angelynn before discharge and at home. YAY :happydance::cloud9::headspin:

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC00308.jpg

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC00301.jpg
https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC00335-1.jpg
https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC00311.jpg
https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC00333.jpg
https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c190/Beanie_Bunny/DSC00338.jpg


----------



## Holldoll

Yay!! I can't believe how big she looks now compared to when she was first born. Everytime I think about how far along I am, I think of you and giving birth to her earlier than I am now! I have a new appreciation for what you went through, even though I'll never be able to completely understand it. HUGS TO YOU ALL!!


----------



## Samo

it's so good to hear she is finally home :) and she HAS gotten big! And she seems to have her mother's cheeks, no? ;) What a little Angel you have there. :wohoo:


----------



## toot

Congrats to you and dh on bringing your little princess home, so is beautiful.


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats to you all. I am so glad that your little Angel is finally home! :hugs:


----------



## Angel

Congratulations Steph and Jay.I am so happy for all of you.Although my son James wasn't in special care for that long I know how relieved and excited you must all be.Look after your little Angel:hugs:


----------



## kookie

oh wow shes grown so much and is soooo cute thats excellent news that shes finally home.


----------



## suzan

Lovely pics..
Glad u guys are finally home :happydance:


----------



## vicky

so glad that she is now at home, she has got so big.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Yay great pics. I am so glad the three of you are home together at last. I'm sure it feels amazing.


----------



## ablaze

i am so happy she is home! it must be so surreal!!!! xxx


----------



## Juzzy

She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Soontobe

i am so happy she is home! she looks so content and happy, i hope your having fun!! lol hope she likes her new room!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations, so pleased for you xXx


----------



## AquaDementia

awww, completely amazing.

have fun being a mommy now for real steph.


----------



## Linzi

Thats amazing for you, Im so happy for you all!

She does look big, she looks like she's doing great.

xxx


----------



## faith_may

I'm so happy for you, she's so cute and getting so big really fast. Congratulations


----------



## Amanda

Awww, I've missed all your updates while I've been offline, and I can't believe how big your little girl is now!! Although she looks soooo tiny in her car seat!!

So pleased she is finally home and you can start being a 'normal' family now.:hugs:


----------



## beanie

Great to see Angelynn at home with her mummy and daddy.You all look so happy


----------



## Uvlollypop

congrats :) on bringing your beautiful baby home :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

So glad she is home wit you's at last :D

She has grown so much!


----------



## Vickie

Glad she is finally home with you!!


----------



## elles28

Great that you finally have her home where she belongs x


----------



## Newt

:hugs: awwww I nearly cried seeing your pics. I am so happy for you...
:crib::cloud9:


----------



## PitBullMommy

WOW! She's gotten so big!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations! It is wonderful seeing her home!!


----------



## maybebaby

Hooray!! Sooo happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## genkigemini

OMG! She is so beautiful!!! You guys look so happy. Congratulations. I was showing my hubby these pics too and we both think she is just a little miracle. So adorable!!


----------



## Serene123

She is absolutely beautiful :)


----------



## JamieX

we have been following your little angel's progress for some months now, and am soooo glad she is now home with mummy and daddy....


----------



## Deise

Steph, shes a porker!!!! Congrats on finally getting her home!


----------



## luckyme225

shes such a cutie :happydance: congrats steph


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

gosh she is just a stunner you should be proud of your new bundle of joy she is just beautiful congrats


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations hun. It's so nice to see how much she has grown and improved.


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless, what a little cherub you have.

May I also say that you are looking good too - yummy mummy! x


----------



## missjess

She's gorgeous!!!! OMG you must be so happy !!!!! :D that's awesome!:happydance:


----------



## leeanne

She is such a beautiful little angel! Enjoy!


----------



## danielle19

:dance: Yay !!!
Glad Angelynn is home :happydance:
She looks really big now and is such a cutie xxx


----------



## Wobbles

I am so pleased for you both well 3 of you :D

Touching pics just knowing how far along you have all come.

Shes adorable hunny a treasure to you both and its wonderful to see you both smiling x x


----------



## clairebear

i love following your posts and seeing angelynns progress. i am so pleased that she is home and you can finally have your family all together. xxxx


----------



## turbo_mom

Well it's been quite the week!!! Sorry I haven't been on Angelynn's been keeping me busy! She's decided that she loves cuddles and everytime I put her down she cries. So it's been hard geting stuff done and even right now she's cuddled on my chest fast asleep.
The more she shows her personalty the more I'm definetely starting to really learn who she is, and what she likes and dislikes.
She really is an amazing little girl and I still can't beleive shes home and that shes our baby, here to stay forever. I just can't beleive how in love with her I am and how beautiful she is to me. 
Having her home is so much different than being in the hospital. I would only get to see her for a couple hours a day and most of that time she was sleeping. 
But she's doing very well she's developing normally and is even ahead for a preemie. The nurse said shes doing things that a 1 month old does!
But anyways just wanted to update everyone and let u know i'm still alive lol
I'll try and get on here more I have some major catching up to do!!!I'll have more pics up tonight hopefully. :)


----------



## Angel

So happy to hear everything is going well and that little Angel is thriving.


----------



## maybebaby

I am so glad to hear everything is going welll for you and little Angel!! Get those pics up, can't wait to see her happy little face :) :hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

It is just so wonderful to hear that things are going well.


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

oh turbo, this post brought tears to my eyes. She looks like a full grown baby now, cute little chubby cheeks and all...so healthy (compared to the first pictures of her). you must be over the moon to have her home!


----------



## faith_may

That's amazing, I'm so happy for you. I can't wait to see more pictures, she's so cute


----------



## AquaDementia

How is the little missy?


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

omg hun shes gorgeous, I can't believe how beautiful she is *hugs*


----------



## turbo_mom

Well we've had a busy weekend. Angel went in Friday morning to get the laser eye surgery done for her ROP. We had an appointment on wed and the eye doctor said she wanted angelynn to get the surgery because it just wasn't getting better and it was past the point of correcting itself. Her left eye was at stage 3 which is almost close to a partial detachment so thats why she wanted to get her in right away. 
But she had the surgery and they kept her overnight at the hospital because she was so small and they just wanted to keep her in for 24 hour observation.she has eye drops that have to be given for a week to help with the swelling. So far everything seems good the surgery went well and she didn't have to be intubated. She has a check up on wednesday to see how her eyes are doing. She will continue to have eye appointments until they know the ROP is totally gone and won't be coming back.
I was pretty sad though when they took her away just before the surgery. I was worried and thinking the worst things like she wouldn't wake up from the anasthetic or she would have to stay in hospital longer because she would stop breathing or something. Yeah I know bad mom!!! I shouldn't worry myself with thoughts like that but I was just worried.

But things are going great she's back home and we're back into routine. She's growing every day and shes over 7lbs now! I can see her getting bigger as the days go by. In a couple weeks she will have outgrown most of her preemie and 5lb clothes. They are starting to get tight on her.
Anyways just thought i'd you all know where i've been. I've just been a busy mom with all these appointments and whatnot. I try to get on when I can :) I promise to get more pics up tomorrow!!!


----------



## faith_may

I'm so glad the surgery went well, and how fast she's growing, that's amazing.
I hope everything keeps going well and I can't wait to see the new pictures


----------



## clairebear

glad everything went well with laser treatment and i dontthink ur a bad mum i think ur an amazing mum xx


----------



## goldlion

wow! 7lbs! she's doing incredible :)


----------



## seattlemama

Its so great to see that you guys are finally home and that she is doing so well!! Congrats!:happydance:

She is beautiful!


----------



## AquaDementia

aww, Angelyn is a little fattie baby now. So cute. I am glad she is doing so well.


----------



## Stef

wow thats excellent congrats steph

xx


----------

